

Chipsy Tracker: HTML5 musicmaking - chipsy
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1349847229/chipsy-tracker

======
meatsock
cool project, love this sort of thing. subtractive synthesis sure is nice but
is chrome compared to a well implemented sampler that supports loop points.

